# North American Aviation Images



## Tony Kambic (Oct 2, 2020)

Here's a few images of North American Aircraft, etc. 

The image of me in my Martin Aircraft shirt was taken at Cal Pacific Airmotive in Salinas, CA with P-51 fuselage jig behind me. 

The first B-25 is in Chino, Steve Hinton's shop. The second one is at the National Museum of WWII Aircraft in Colorado Springs. 

The fuel cell is from a B-25, note the size compared with office chair behind. 

P-51 landing gear set.

Last is a model at the USAF Academy in Colorado.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2020)

Good shots. You kinda look like Steve Hinton in that shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2020)

And you even had an AT6/SNJ in the mix.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------

